# Does nub theory still count if baby upside down and spine curved?



## Kato2

My baby is both and just wondering if it affects nub and how it affects nub? My babies spine is curved on pic so not sure if the nub is angled or not? Help?


----------



## nickyb

There's stacking on the nub it looks very boy, not sure if being upside would make a diff I wouldn't think so, skull looks girly tho


----------



## nickyb

Ask on ingender about the upside down thing there experts there :)


----------



## Kato2

nickyb said:


> There's stacking on the nub it looks very boy, not sure if being upside would make a diff I wouldn't think so, skull looks girly tho

What does stacking mean? I've heard a few people mention it but can't find any info online?


----------



## nickyb

If u look right at the end of the nub it looks like there are two lines sitting on top of the other it looks thicker this is said to develop into top line penis bottom line scrotum but to be honest I've seen lots of obvious boy/ girl nubs go the other way it's a slight Lean that's all :)


----------



## minties

The angle of the dangle makes me think girl.


----------



## pinkribbon

That looks like a boy to me, it is slightly raised and as nicky said stacked but I'm no expert by any means!


----------



## Kato2

Getting a gender scan next week so will update you all. Anymore guesses in the meantime?


----------



## Rickles

I'd definitely guess boy xx


----------



## Indi Ocean

BOY! :blue::flower:

Although I must agree with Nickyb that the skull does look very girly...but the angle and shape of the nub is very boyish imo!


----------



## livia_baba

Looks like a boy


----------



## nowthere2

Kato2 said:


> Getting a gender scan next week so will update you all. Anymore guesses in the meantime?

what did the gender scan say?:thumbup:


----------



## kimmy04

Looks like a boy nub


----------

